# new guy stupid question



## skymortar (Feb 18, 2008)

on a 4x8 layout how many power points should you have.do they all run off the same source?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's not stupid. The answer is in the running. Where does it slow down? That's where it needs it. The length willl vary on your track condition. I have 4 on a double loop in a 7 by 7 area. This is using the same transformer. If you block it, you separate your feed/power anyway. Rule of thumb, one every 4 to 8 feet. O Track is equivalent to 16 gage wire(info from CTT), That is the reason they make a 3 ft straight, less connections less resistance and less bumps!!!


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Power Points*

With regards to power points, what size wire should be used to ensure a strong signal/connection.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*I hate to leave a question unanswered.*

In O scale the track being 16 gage the experts like 14 gage feeds for the permanent layouts. I'm using speaker wire. HO? I don't know, around 18 gage at least. I have to research more. I use 22 gage a lot for wiring. I don't have a reference to answer this now. Naturally, the larger wire, the safer it is.


Okay I cheated and Googled
http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/model-railroad-wiring-2.html

The 14 gage wire is for the big ZW transformer. Other than scale size the power used does not vary that much by scale.


----------

